
Gokrazy: a pure-Go userland for Raspberry Pi 3 appliances - panic
https://gokrazy.org
======
farleykr
I’ve been looking for a new Raspberry Pi project since I devoted my last one
to being a Pi-hole. I might have to try this one out!

------
dang
A thread from 2018:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16672866](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16672866)

------
2bitencryption
I'll admit I'm a little confused by the "pure-Go userland" aspect.

At first I thought this meant a userland consisting of common utilities (ls,
grep, the usual GNU suspects) written in Go, but that doesn't seem to be the
case.

Instead, it seems to be, if you can compile your Go program for AMD64, and it
can build without glibc (or any c runtime), then it can be hosted by Gokrazy?
Is that right?

~~~
IshKebab
They mean the _whole_ userland. Like, init onwards. It's a great idea because
the Linux userland is kind of a hacky mess, and takes active maintenance - not
something you really want on an embedded device. This makes it more like a
microcontroller, where basically the only process you have to worry about is
your own.

My only question is does it work with WiFi? I was under the impression that
quite a lot of the Linux WiFi stack was implemented in userland
(wpa_supplicant).

~~~
xyzzy_plugh
Distros are where the mess lives, to be honest. You can do a lot with BusyBox.

------
Pfhreak
An unfortunate name.

I've seen more and more folks trying to reduce their use of 'crazy' in recent
years and I'm starting to come around to the idea that using 'crazy' as
shorthand might not be helpful in a society that already struggles with
helping those with mental health issues.

~~~
tomcam
Maybe change it to something less controversial, like GoCockroach

